# Ceramic stove top



## Rich55 (May 8, 2012)

I was installing a new control knob for one of the elements. I wrote down the pin outs with the matching wire color. I turned on the power switch the knob of the broken element , it started to spark and it tripped the 
Main 40 amp breaker. I took it part again to check for any black marks and didn't  any.  I put back to together how it was. It didn't blow the Main breaker          .the element that was broken works but the dual element does not work. Could I have blown a breaker on the stove or shorted out the element, rendering it useless?


----------



## jeff1 (May 9, 2012)

Hi,

Make, model#?
http://www.applianceaid.com/model.html Some model# helps.



> I was installing a new control knob for one of the elements



Knob or switch?

Which element where you working on and which is now not working?

jeff.


----------



## Rich55 (May 9, 2012)

It is a kenmore. The small top burner but now the double burner does not work


----------



## jeff1 (May 9, 2012)

Kenmore is made by several different companies....model#?
http://www.applianceaid.com/model.html
http://www.applianceaid.com/searscodes.html

jeff.


----------



## Rich55 (May 11, 2012)

Model number is 1015398 from the back off the stove 
Thanks  
Richard


----------



## jeff1 (May 11, 2012)

Model#'s are normally not on the back...they are accessible from the front...







jeff.


----------



## Rich55 (May 21, 2012)

Hey Jeff
 The model # C970 655821
Serial # NF 43212458
Thanks 
Richard


----------



## jeff1 (May 22, 2012)

> C970 655821



Crap, a Canadain Kenmore.....Canadian models #'s ( esp dept store brands ) are not online so we cannot look up much for them.
970. is a Frigidaire built Kenmore.



> I was installing a new control knob for one of the elements



Maybe we can try with the part# you purchased.



> Could I have blown a breaker on the stove or shorted out the element, rendering it useless?



Normally no breakers in the range ( exception is often the kettle outlet plug ). If just the switch was replaced, possible the wires got mixed up damaging the switch for the element on that same side ( left or right ).

jeff.


----------



## Rich55 (May 22, 2012)

I match all the wires to its corresponding colours for example L1 white, P blue, H1 white with blk tape ( to distinguish between whites) H2 white L2 black. The new part # 318293810.  I upload two picture of the original control swt. I don't know if this will help.  
Thanks Jeff

Richard


----------



## Rich55 (May 22, 2012)

jeff1 said:
			
		

> Crap, a Canadain Kenmore.....Canadian models #'s ( esp dept store brands ) are not online so we cannot look up much for them.
> 970. is a Frigidaire built Kenmore.
> 
> Maybe we can try with the part# you purchased.
> ...



It's the element on the bottom right that is broken now but the element on top right is the one I fixed. It's working as it should( top right) The bottom right element red indicator light is always on but is not warm nor hot to the touch. All I can think of is its a dead short to the right element. Indicating a hot surface with no heat to the ceramic top.  
Thanks 
Richard


----------



## jeff1 (May 23, 2012)

You replaced the black switch?



> 318293810



New one should be like...








> L1 white, P blue, H1 white with blk tape ( to distinguish between whites) H2 white L2 black.



I am concerned the wires got mixed up, wrong "line" in the wrong spot can cause a short through the pilot light.

Black and red should be the L1 and L2, H1 and H2 are normally the white from the element and the blue is pilot light. The L feeds the pilot light and the red and black cannot be mixed up.

Wire diagram on the back of the range in an envelope? If yes, post a copy or email a copy so we can have a peek.

jeff.


----------



## Rich55 (May 30, 2012)

This is what I found.


----------



## Rich55 (May 30, 2012)

The before wiring colours was an example. This is how I actually wired it. L red, p blue. H1 white h2 white and l2 black 
Thanks
Richard


----------



## Rich55 (May 30, 2012)

Maybe I got the the red and black mixed up.  Would that cause a short circuit?


----------



## jeff1 (May 30, 2012)

> L1 white, P blue, H1 white with blk tape ( to distinguish between whites) H2 white L2 black.





> This is how I actually wired it. L red, p blue. H1 white h2 white and l2 black



Different to the first one you mentioned, the second certainly looks to be correct from the wire diagrams.



> Maybe I got the the red and black mixed up. Would that cause a short circuit?



It can through the pilots lights yes. See how the L1 feeds the pilots, if accidentally the L2 feed a pilot and both switchs where turned on it could cause a short and possible dmaage one or both switches.

jeff.


----------



## Rich55 (Jun 2, 2012)

If I switch l1 to blk and l2 to red


----------



## Rich55 (Jun 2, 2012)

With a new swt. Should that solve my problem?


----------



## jeff1 (Jun 2, 2012)

Were not there to check it out but that certainly sounds like a good idea.....looks like all the switches are wired like that from the diagram pic.

Maybe check and redo the wiring before replacing anything and see what happens.

jeff.


----------



## Rich55 (Jun 3, 2012)

Ok thanks Jeff


----------

